# My boy did great at the State Park today!



## jrglade (Sep 17, 2013)

I am so proud. My 2 yr old, who has DA issues, performed wonderfully at the Indiana Dunes. First time in the water--little scared but was ok. More importantly, walking to the beach and back he healed nicely, no lunges at other dogs. 

He was even better on the trails. When we came upon others, we stepped to the side he sat and waited until I released him--every time. 

This may not seem like much to most of you, but I am very pleased with his consistently good behavior while out in the world.

Attached is a pic of my good boy. Really enjoyed the day with him.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Are ya kidding?? This is a LOT. Shows the work you are putting in, the work your dog is putting in.

Congratulations!! Good job!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey! You're probably the closest to me that I've seen! Which dunes? I really want to take Gunther to the beach but the one here is closed indefinitely and I need to know where else I can take him in my area. Darn sinkholes causing my beach to close. There is the other beach but they don't allow dogs.


----------



## jrglade (Sep 17, 2013)

Straight up Hwy 49 til in ends at the Indiana State Dunes Park, just north of Chesterton. Just $5 for a day if you live in Indiana. Very nice, not too crowded, at least today


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm all too familiar  I'm over in M.C. When we moved here I spent many times up there at that park. Never knew they were dog friendly. Going to tell the hubby where we are going next weekend! Here I went to Mt. Baldy all the time. Now that I have Gunther, I can't.


----------



## jrglade (Sep 17, 2013)

There is an area on the beach that allows dogs--as you walk toward the lake turn right and keep walking.

All trails ok with dogs, but must be leashed of course


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lots of us understand the amount of work that can go into achieving something that "simple!" You two should be quite pleased with your accomplishment,Congratulations!


----------



## jrglade (Sep 17, 2013)

I picked up some you tube videos from Solid K9 Training from one of Chip18's threads, I think. Really like this guy's approach, this place command video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIGq_5r0DeE and the one showing how to communicate how to heel with calm leash management. Thanks to all of you with experience for sharing, really helps us first time GSD owners


----------

